# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Detrazione IVA su moocicli oltre i 350 cc

## barny2000

Cortesemente vorrei avere delucidazioni in merito al fatto della detrazione Iva da parte di agenti di commercio su acquisti di motocicli con cilindrata superiore ai 350 cc.
fino ad ora ho avuto risposte discordanti, il mio commercialista sostiene che non e' possibile ma altri suoi colleghi dicono il contrario.
Visto che devo acquistare una moto a breve vorrei avere la soluzione dell'enigma. Ciao a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> Cortesemente vorrei avere delucidazioni in merito al fatto della detrazione Iva da parte di agenti di commercio su acquisti di motocicli con cilindrata superiore ai 350 cc.
> fino ad ora ho avuto risposte discordanti, il mio commercialista sostiene che non e' possibile ma altri suoi colleghi dicono il contrario.
> Visto che devo acquistare una moto a breve vorrei avere la soluzione dell'enigma. Ciao a tutti

  L'articolo 164 del TUIR consente la deduzione dei motocicli nella misura dell'80% per gli agenti di commercio e fino ad un massimo di 4131,66 euro.
Il vero problema è quello di dimostrare l'inerenza di tale bene con l'attività svolta. Ritengo tuttavia, sopratutto nelle grandi città con traffico caotico, che si possa sostenere il reale utilizzo del motociclo per l'attività svolta. Resta però il rischio di eventuali riprese fiscali, sopratutto nel caso che, oltre alla moto, per lo svolgimento dell'attività si utilizzi anche una autovettura.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Credo di aver capito che l'utente faccia riferimento all'aspetto Iva, che effettivamente &#232; un po' un problema alla luce della sentenza Cee. 
Ragionando in base a quanto detto dalla sentenza, ritengo che l'istanza di rimborso dell'Iva debba riguardare anche tali veicoli. 
Ovviamente troverai chi ti dir&#224; il contrario, ma cos&#236; farei io. 
ciao   

> L'articolo 164 del TUIR consente la deduzione dei motocicli nella misura dell'80% per gli agenti di commercio e fino ad un massimo di 4131,66 euro.
> Il vero problema &#232; quello di dimostrare l'inerenza di tale bene con l'attivit&#224; svolta. Ritengo tuttavia, sopratutto nelle grandi citt&#224; con traffico caotico, che si possa sostenere il reale utilizzo del motociclo per l'attivit&#224; svolta. Resta per&#242; il rischio di eventuali riprese fiscali, sopratutto nel caso che, oltre alla moto, per lo svolgimento dell'attivit&#224; si utilizzi anche una autovettura.
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Credo di aver capito che l'utente faccia riferimento all'aspetto Iva, che effettivamente &#232; un po' un problema alla luce della sentenza Cee.
> Ragionando in base a quanto detto dalla sentenza, ritengo che l'istanza di rimborso dell'Iva debba riguardare anche tali veicoli.
> Ovviamente troverai chi ti dir&#224; il contrario, ma cos&#236; farei io.
> ciao

  ""..Visto che devo acquistare una moto a breve..""
Ho proprio l'impressione che hai capito male  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io leggo "Cortesemente vorrei avere delucidazioni in merito al fatto della _detrazione Iva_ da parte di agenti di commercio su acquisti di motocicli con cilindrata superiore ai 350 cc." 
No?   

> ""..Visto che devo acquistare una moto a breve..""
> Ho proprio l'impressione che hai capito male   
> Ciao

----------


## barny2000

Innanzitutto ringrazio per le risposte ricevute.
effettivamente il mio problema non e' in merito alla deducibilita' del costo, che  in precedenza ho constatato essere l'80 % sul massimale di 4100 euro fermo restando il principio dell'inerenza,  _ma sulla detrazione dell'iva_. 
da uno stralcio di Guida pratica Fiscale 1/2006 in merito alla detrazione IVA si evince che gli AGENTI DI COMMERCIO possono detrarre l'iva al 100% su motocicli fino a 350 cc oltre tale cilindrata possono detrarre al 100% solo imprenditori se oggetto della loro attivita'(commercianti auto ecc...) o se per uso pubblico(taxi ecc)
n.b. le autovetture e gli autoveicoli con cilindrata superiore a 2000 cc (2500 cc se diesel) erano considerati di lusso (lettera D), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/1972 ora soppressa; i motocicli oltre 350 cc sono tutt'ora considerati di lusso (lettera F), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/72. 
io credo che sulla base di tutto cio' un rappresentante possa scaricare l'importo IVA visto che il mezzo e' utile allo svolgimento della propria attivita' anche se in parte: inoltre come posso dedurre parte del costo e non detrarre l'iva????  verrebbe meno anche il principio della detrazione sull'auto... 
aspetto fiducioso una vostra risposta, saluti.

----------


## Speedy

> Innanzitutto ringrazio per le risposte ricevute.
> effettivamente il mio problema non e' in merito alla deducibilita' del costo, che  in precedenza ho constatato essere l'80 % sul massimale di 4100 euro fermo restando il principio dell'inerenza,  _ma sulla detrazione dell'iva_. 
> da uno stralcio di Guida pratica Fiscale 1/2006 in merito alla detrazione IVA si evince che gli AGENTI DI COMMERCIO possono detrarre l'iva al 100% su motocicli fino a 350 cc oltre tale cilindrata possono detrarre al 100% solo imprenditori se oggetto della loro attivita'(commercianti auto ecc...) o se per uso pubblico(taxi ecc)
> n.b. le autovetture e gli autoveicoli con cilindrata superiore a 2000 cc (2500 cc se diesel) erano considerati di lusso (lettera D), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/1972 ora soppressa; i motocicli oltre 350 cc sono tutt'ora considerati di lusso (lettera F), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/72. 
> io credo che sulla base di tutto cio' un rappresentante possa scaricare l'importo IVA visto che il mezzo e' utile allo svolgimento della propria attivita' anche se in parte: inoltre come posso dedurre parte del costo e non detrarre l'iva????  verrebbe meno anche il principio della detrazione sull'auto... 
> aspetto fiducioso una vostra risposta, saluti.

  Se facciamo riferimento alla normativa anteriore al 13.9.2006, la detrazione iva per i motocicli con cilindrata superiore a 350 cc. è esclusa in relazione a quanto previsto dall'art. 19 bis1 comma 1 lettera B, in quanto il bene non forma oggetto dell'attività propria dell'impresa. Non si fa alcun riferimento infatti all'utilizzo escusivamente strumentale.
La detrazione ai fini iva e la deduzione ai fini imposte dirette su un determinato bene strumentale procedono autonomamente, in quanto regolamentate da norme diverse.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo quanto ho scritto: occorre verificare la valenza della sentenza Cee su tali mezzi. Secondo me ha efficacia, quindi io detrarrei l'iva su tale acquisto. 
ciao   

> Innanzitutto ringrazio per le risposte ricevute.
> effettivamente il mio problema non e' in merito alla deducibilita' del costo, che  in precedenza ho constatato essere l'80 % sul massimale di 4100 euro fermo restando il principio dell'inerenza,  _ma sulla detrazione dell'iva_. 
> da uno stralcio di Guida pratica Fiscale 1/2006 in merito alla detrazione IVA si evince che gli AGENTI DI COMMERCIO possono detrarre l'iva al 100% su motocicli fino a 350 cc oltre tale cilindrata possono detrarre al 100% solo imprenditori se oggetto della loro attivita'(commercianti auto ecc...) o se per uso pubblico(taxi ecc)
> n.b. le autovetture e gli autoveicoli con cilindrata superiore a 2000 cc (2500 cc se diesel) erano considerati di lusso (lettera D), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/1972 ora soppressa; i motocicli oltre 350 cc sono tutt'ora considerati di lusso (lettera F), tab. B all. D.P.R. 633/72. 
> io credo che sulla base di tutto cio' un rappresentante possa scaricare l'importo IVA visto che il mezzo e' utile allo svolgimento della propria attivita' anche se in parte: inoltre come posso dedurre parte del costo e non detrarre l'iva????  verrebbe meno anche il principio della detrazione sull'auto... 
> aspetto fiducioso una vostra risposta, saluti.

----------

